# Zarqawi killed in US attack!



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060608/ts_nm/iraq1_dc_6

It's all over the news. One less dirt-bag in the world.


----------



## Concorde247 (Jun 8, 2006)

GOOD RIDDANCE TO COWARDLY RUBBISH!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

DIE MOTHER ****ERS DIE, DIE!!
Hell yeah, we cheared at the hanger today when we heard that. It was only time!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2006)

GOOD TERRORIST!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah, nothing like a terrorist at room temperature! Here's to everyone involved in the operation


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, the only good terrorist is a dead terrorist.


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

he deserved a much slower and painful death, but he's gone and the two clowns in Afghanistan are next until another turd like the dictator in Iran comes on the scene


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

"Another one bites the dust....." 

Hopefully, those 72 virgins up there are male.....


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

Les :

time for . . . . die mf die song I think ........... getting me in the mood

sadly there will be a replacement but in my book it would be well fitting for Israels might to make a little night visit to her east, just a little say "hi" to Tehran with my courteousies


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

Ask and ye shall recieve.... Heres the clip....


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

Y E S ! thanks bro

kill em all


----------



## Maestro (Jun 8, 2006)

I never heard that song before... But I like it pretty much !  

Kill 'em all ! Stick a dynamite stick up their asses and make it blow !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2006)

Holy SH*T!! That's the coolest thing I ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

LMAO Joe.........

THIS is the coolest thing u ever saw....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2006)

HOLY SH#T! NOW THAT'S THE COOLEST THING I EVER SAW!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

Hehe told ya....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh YEAH! The updated die MF die video rocks!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool videos there Dan.


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2006)

what a bunch of *** holes

that was great and so deserving .......... oops


----------



## Dac (Jun 9, 2006)

If there's any justice his 72 virgins will all look like Yassir Arafat.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 9, 2006)

i HOPE things will start going better for us now that we got their leader.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

LMAO, a new video has surfaced.... Shows the combat footage... I love it....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

It will not get any better. They will continue to fight us and make a martyr out of him. I have learned to understand these people from time over there and this will only make there will stronger.

It is however a moral victory for the soldiers and airmen fighting over there and that is good because it has been a very long time since we have had a good moral victory to bring our spirits up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2006)

One less sh*t head to worry about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

Al Quida Iraq has announced his replacement already. Just another one to kill though. He will eventually get what he deserves and rot in hell with 72 old fat women with Herpagonereasyphalitis!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Al Quida Iraq has announced his replacement already. Just another one to kill though. He will eventually get what he deserves and rot in hell with 72 old fat women with Herpagonereasyphalitis!




dont forget, clamidiya and Yeast Infection.....yyyyuuuuuuucccccccckkkk! yeast infection blehhhhh


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

By your reaction, I assume you're an old hand in eating it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## ridardo (Aug 22, 2008)

*


FLYBOYJ said:



HOLY SH#T! NOW THAT'S THE COOLEST THING I EVER SAW!!!!!

Click to expand...


Is that all what comes out of your mouth?

Have you got the guts to face one of them, or , say, one of their kids: a fair duel, rusty kalashnikov to rusty kalashnikov? 

Now you and the others brag all of this cowardly piggish talk out of your mouths, well, while being secure behind giant military arsenal in collaboration with all the world's war criminals and their collaborators and all their suppression, oppression, persecution ... etc instruments!


"GOOD RIDDANCE TO COWARDLY RUBBISH!!" 
So! Tell us about your own heroism and bravery!

"Yep, the only good terrorist is a dead terrorist."
Oh yeah? And you British are good alive and dead?

"Al Quida Iraq has announced his replacement already. Just another one to kill though. He will eventually get what he deserves and rot in hell with 72 old fat women with Herpagonereasyphalitis!"
How can one like you tell so? Have you got more than indulgence? You seem to be confident of what you talk. 


""Another one bites the dust....." 

Hopefully, those 72 virgins up there are male....."

And what are you going to get for your atrocities and support of criminals?
Besides the Medal of the order?
*


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2008)

oh man you should have looked at the guy's who your abusing, both adler and les have been there and done it so have a lot of others in here !
but they wont need me to stick up for them when they see this look out ridardo incominnnnggggggg !!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 22, 2008)

Hehehehehee.....no kiddin, Rochie! Fireworks should be fun on this one...


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Hehehehehee.....no kiddin, Rochie! Fireworks should be fun on this one...



sat here in my tin hat just waiting


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a very nice post at all


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2008)

Flush out your headgear, newbie. Several of those folks that you have called out happen to be decorated veterans. I suggest that you look around a bit before you make such wild accusations. 

There is a time to talk, a time to listen and a time to shut the f*ck up. Guess what time it is?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2008)

ridardo said:


> *
> 
> Is that all what comes out of your mouth?
> 
> ...




Nice 2nd post, Asshat. Unless you can put forth a considerate and logical argument that is respectful of other members, your days are numbered. I look forward to your 3rd.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 22, 2008)

wow, this newcomer got a thread started from years ago and gets mad?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, ritardo, you defending the dopes behind the WTC? The creeps who went after the USS Cole? All the cretins who are behind every terrorists act against the West and Israel?

Gotta alotta guts sitting behind that 13 inch screen dontja?

Its not my country thats killing women because they have the audacity to get raped. Its not my religion who treats non-believers as something to scrape off my shoe.



> So! Tell us about your own heroism and bravery!



Why don't ya tell us about YOUR heroism and bravery? Haven't blown yourself up yet so I guess you're neither.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2008)

ridardo said:


> *
> 
> Is that all what comes out of your mouth?
> 
> ...


Let me tell you [email protected] - I suggest you pull your @ss out of and READ the whole thread - no forget that, instead of being a rude arrogant dumbass, why don't you give us a proper introduction to see if you're even worthy to be part of this site but you probably walk around with your knuckles dragging on the floor - I'm making you sit in the corner for a while like a good little imbecile. When you get get out of jail you could decide if you have the brain cells to stick around.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 23, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Hey, Ritardo


  




ridardo said:


> Is that all what comes out of your mouth?
> 
> Have you got the guts to face one of them...



Yes Ritardo, most of the Mods here are Veterans...



ridardo said:


> Now you and the others brag all of this cowardly piggish talk out of your mouths, well, while being secure behind giant military arsenal



Not "secure behind a military arsenal", THEY ARE THE SECURITY for dweebs like you to sit in safety and whine about it. 




ridardo said:


> So! Tell us about your own heroism and bravery!



A real soldier doesn't brag about his duty, he just does it. Not like bragging about your high score on a PC game




ridardo said:


> "Al Quida Iraq has announced his replacement already. Just another one to kill though. He will eventually get what he deserves and rot in hell."
> How can one like you tell so? Have you got more than indulgence? You seem to be confident of what you talk.



So - what? Do you think that scum is going up through the Pearly Gates?




ridardo said:


> And what are you going to get for your *atrocities and support of criminals?*
> Besides the Medal of the order?
> [/B]



Somewhere a village is looking for their idiot...



ridardo said:


> in *collaboration* with all the world's war criminals and their collaborators and all their *suppression, oppression, persecution* ... etc instruments!



WTF! This is just drivel. Maybe you would rather go and live in Tehran.



Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> wow, this newcomer got a thread started from years ago and gets mad?



Not a newcomer Welch, he joined almost 2 years ago, probably been working on his masterpiece 2nd post ever since....



Matt308 said:


> Nice 2nd post, Asshat. Unless you can put forth a considerate and logical argument that is respectful of other members, your days are numbered. I look forward to your 3rd.



Good luck with that.



RabidAlien said:


> Hehehehehee.....no kiddin, Rochie! Fireworks should be fun on this one...





rochie said:


> sat here in my tin hat just waiting



Yes Rochie, Alien, somehow I doubt that Les or Joe will much impressed with Mr. Ritardo...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2008)

Retardo - BTW Nice Avatar, you have your father's brains and your mother's looks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2008)

Fu*k this piece of sh!t, he aint worth the sweat off my balls.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

What a ****tard! I wish I could have had a go at him before you banned him.

I hate ****ing pieces of **** like that guy.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2008)

freebird said:


> Not a newcomer Welch, he joined almost 2 years ago, probably been working on his masterpiece 2nd post ever since....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds kinda like he bought his Engrish Transration Program from some Indian tech-support guy. Or got it as a freebie with his $15,000,000.00 that was wired from Nigeria last week...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Go back to your camel farm you f*cking camel sh*gger!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2008)

What can I add ? I'm not a veteran (and sometimes I think I'm the only one on here who isn't  ) but if I was a vet, I would certainly be as pissed off by Ritardo's post as you are, folks.

Nice work with him, FBJ, Matt, Freebird, Njaco, Adler and a special thanks to Les for kicking his ass off the site.

P.S. Don't take me wrong, I'm also pissed off at Ritardo... But as I'm not a vet, I can only imagine how you're feeling like. I think what he said is an insult to all the veterans.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 25, 2008)

ridardo said:


> while being secure behind giant military arsenal in collaboration with all the world's war criminals and their collaborators and all their suppression, oppression, persecution ... etc!
> 
> And *what are you going to get for your atrocities and support of criminals*?
> 
> [/B]



Maestro with comments like these he has insulted not only the Vets, but patriotic citizens of the US, UK, Aus yes Canada too.

{Any country whose soldiers are fighting in Iraq or Afganistan.}

Atrocities is is strong word, with no basis in fact.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2008)

Given the chance, I'd rip his heart out with a P38 (can opener) then piss on him.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Given the chance, I'd rip his heart out with a P38 (can opener) then piss on him.




Joe: You'd have to get in line....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2008)

Meanwhile, Dan and I will play soccer with his spleen...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maestro, I am not a veteran either, but i come from a family deep in military service and history. If I had things to do over, I would have joined the Navy like my father and his brothers. I feel; at a loss when talking and reading of the veterans service on here. I salute all of you who have served our country! 

Guys like this need not register on here. I guess it doesn't matter really, thanks to the mods, they won't be bothering anyone on here for long! Once they open their mouths, (ie keyboards) and show their true intelligence, they are done for! Thank God!

BTW, I wonder which mod is the quickest on the draw when it comes to banning someone! Who has the quickest finger?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> BTW, I wonder which mod is the quickest on the draw when it comes to banning someone! Who has the quickest finger?



What are you talking about? We allways fly in pairs...


----------



## Freebird (Aug 25, 2008)

Maestro said:


> but if I was a vet, I would certainly be as pissed off by Ritardo's post as you are, folks..



And I just pulled a load of 105 ammo from the CFB Main Ammo Depot, I guess that makes me another "War Criminal" link in the chain, working for the Military Industrial Complex. {Sorry Joe, I guess I let the secret out now!    }


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to know Adler!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say the Law of Averages has me in the lead as far as quickness of banning goes....


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to keep that in mind Les. I had a feeling you may have been a good bet!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2008)

This place IS a second home for me Mess, so I take all that sh!t alittle too personal... It keeps the riff raff out and the threads relatively intact...

And besides the point, I take no sh!t from newbies here.... Noobs are expendable, and this is not a Democracy... U know exactly how that is, bein a Corrections Officer and all...


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As the late Almighty John Wayne said" shoot the bastard" ive got dibs on first in line im gonna kick the living SH## outta that somb##### m####f####peice of crap not worthy to lick my DOGS boots pile of worthless SH###EEEEatin CRAP    







FU## THIS MUTHAFU###!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anybody got a grenade i can borrow


----------



## Maestro (Aug 26, 2008)

freebird said:


> Maestro with comments like these he has insulted not only the Vets, but patriotic citizens of the US, UK, Aus yes Canada too.
> 
> {Any country whose soldiers are fighting in Iraq or Afganistan.}
> 
> Atrocities is is strong word, with no basis in fact.



You're right... It must be the proof that I'm stupid.



Messy1 said:


> Maestro, I am not a veteran either, but i come from a family deep in military service and history. If I had things to do over, I would have joined the Navy like my father and his brothers. I feel; at a loss when talking and reading of the veterans service on here. I salute all of you who have served our country!



I know what you mean... When I was 17, I wanted to join the Royal Navy (the real one, not the Canadian one). But like I was still minor, I needed my parents' permission to do so... And my father didn't want to sign the damned papers. I can't really blame him... My family never had a military tradition. In fact, except for some distant grand-uncles and my godfather (who is a real French from Orléans), no one ever went at war.

Yep, the closest my family ever got from a war veteran is a French paratrooper who fought in the Algeria war... And from what I read on here, it's not really the kind of thing to brag about.

Bottom line, you must be proud of those vets. They fought for us, for God sake !


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2008)

If it keeps all the morons off of here, I'm all for it Les! Nothing will ruin a good conversation quicker than some idiot trying to be a smart ass.

I am proud of all my family who has served. None ever got to high up the chain of command, but proud just the same. My dad id especially proud of his service in Vietnam on the Ranger.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2008)

Any decendant from the loins of a Navy man is OK by this Navy Vet...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gracias!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Any decendant from the loins of a Navy man is OK by this Navy Vet...



Hmm, and what about the decendants of Army men?


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 26, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hmm, and what about the decendants of Army men?



...inbreeders...



















(j/k! )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> ...inbreeders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 27, 2008)

*****scurries around looking for "Sorry" key....*****


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2008)

Armys good to go, but dont get me started on them fu*kin Jarheads.... 

Mr Captain Kloby Sir might get his olive drab panties in a bunch between his rosy, lilac smelling butt cheeks...


----------



## Freebird (Aug 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>



   

Now that's a nifty little gif....


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 27, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


>



We need to have one of those permanently installed on les' keyboard . . . .


----------



## Freebird (Aug 27, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> We need to have one of those permanently installed on les' keyboard . . . .



Already is....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

All mods get the keyboard with that key as part of their "mod package".


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Always remember.....the Navy gets you there


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Always remember.....the Navy gets you there



Nope the Air Force always did, or my own helicopter...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2008)

Air Force... missed my calling. Njaco, was that pic from an officer sexual harrassment offsite?


----------



## mkloby (Aug 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Armys good to go, but dont get me started on them fu*kin Jarheads....
> 
> Mr Captain Kloby Sir might get his olive drab panties in a bunch between his rosy, lilac smelling butt cheeks...





Denial... I smell envy


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Always remember.....the Navy gets you there


But not in the same week


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> But not in the same week



...that's why we leave early. :loL: So you're there on time.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

That was a pic already compiled from a Funny Pic site. Strangecosmos.com


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Denial... I smell envy



Kloby, I think that smell is actually Teen Spirit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## mkloby (Aug 29, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good one Adler


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 30, 2008)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats true..

as an E-3 I had my own room and maid service...
and air force had the hottest chicks!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> and air force had the hottest chicks!




No arguements there. I think the Navy dungarees were specifically designed to turn Claudia Schiffer into Rosanne Bar. Bleah.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Comiso, you have truly outdone yourself with that Siggy. Bravo, my friend. Bravo.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Mod Matt ....
Wurger found a better Hitler for me.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

HAH!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2008)




----------

